# "Winner will be announced in 0 days?"



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone else puzzled by this message? Does this mean the results be out tomorrow then? *scratches head*


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Same thing happened to me! This morning when I checked, it said that the winner is gonna be announced in 0 days, but now it says You're in December's Contest. Voting begins in 15 days. I am confused.


----------

